# (SOLVED) Swsth egkatastash ellhnikwn (tonoi, openoffice)

## TemplarKnight

Paidia sorry gia to kainourgio post. Exw kourastei omws prospa8ontas na kanw ta ellhnika na soulepsoun 100 %. Exw dokimasei osa anaferontai se all threads alla tipota de douleyei. Mporei kapoios na pei ena ena ti prepei na kanw gia na exw ellhnika kai tonous?

Sygkskrimena ry8misa ta ellhnika mesa apo to contro center tou kde 3.3 alla den exw tonous. Epishs to oppenoffice to ekana emerge sta ellhnika kai mou bgazei koutakia anti gia grammata. 

eyxaristw kai pali sygnwmh...Last edited by TemplarKnight on Thu Sep 29, 2005 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deathwing00

LC_COLLATE="el_GR" evales?

----------

## TemplarKnight

nai to ebala ayto. To prwto 8ema ly8hke:: allaxa sto xorg.conf 

Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

adi gia "xorg" pou htan kai doulepse...

Den mporw omws na kanw ta menu tou open office na deixnoun ellhnika. Mono tetragwnakia bgazoun. Ypo8etw oti den mporei na brei th swsth symboloseira...

giati????

----------

## Deathwing00

Vale sto /etc/make.conf

```
LANGUAGE="GREEK"

LINGUAS="el"

```

Kai ksanakane emerge.  :Wink: 

----------

## TemplarKnight

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Vale sto /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> LANGUAGE="GREEK"
> 
> ...

 

eixa balei sto make.conf

```

LINGUAS="el en"

```

prin kanw emerge.

na xanakanw emerge olo to openoffice???????????????

phre 12 wres thn prohgoumenh fora...

----------

## TemplarKnight

Mporei kapoios na mou pei pws na kanw ayto::

 *Quote:*   

> To change the default language for OpenOffice.org (menus, etc):
> 
>     *
> 
>       From the pulldown menus, select: Tools -> Options
> ...

 

giati mono tetragwnakia blepw...

----------

## Deathwing00

 *TemplarKnight wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   Vale sto /etc/make.conf
> 
> ```
> LANGUAGE="GREEK"
> 
> ...

 

To LINGUAS einai gia to KDE kai to LANGUAGE einai gia to open office

----------

## TemplarKnight

ekana kai pali emerge openoffice

me

LANGUAGE="GREEK"

LINGUAS="el"

sto make.conf

(ayth th fora phre mono 5 wres me tmpfs)

alla pali tipota....

mou fainetai oti to problhma exei na kanei me ta locales h me tis grammatoseires twn ellhnikwn

pliz help...

----------

## TemplarKnight

nai nai doulepse... ekana: ergaleia -> epiloges -> openoffice.org->adikatastash grammatoseiras 

kai adikatesthsa thn Andale Sans UI me Arial (oti kai na baleis to idio einai arkei na exei ta ellhnika symbola h grammatoseira).

so simple...

bebaia htan palouki na katalabeis me ta tetragwnakia pou na pas...

----------

## Deathwing00

Xairome pou ta kataferes  :Smile:  As prosthesw kati akoma:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/el/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/el/guide-localization.xml

----------

